# Workbench - legs stability question



## worker (30 Jan 2022)

I've recently started working on workbench designs which can be folded away as I live in a flat and can't leave it out all the time. I was quite lucky someone local to me gave away their old (but looks new!) solid oak worktops and two pieces 44mm x 94mm x 2400mm B&Q planed timber.

Do you think using 44mm x 94mm as legs which are half lap jointed and cross braced with either a shelf or timber piece will give sufficient stability? Most workbench pictures I see have large posts as legs. I'd like to work with what I have although I will buy new material if necessary.


----------



## Ollie78 (30 Jan 2022)

Probably be fine. Its not the legs themselves that will be a weak point but where they join the top.
Make sure there is plenty of crossbracing and maybe some triangular "webs" of plywood could hinge out to provide stiffness by wedging into the corners between the legs and top etc.

Ollie


----------



## Molynoox (30 Jan 2022)

hand tools or power tools?
makes a big difference to the bench
also, a sketch could be handy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jan 2022)

As above, cross braces and gussets. Just try stretching a 2" x 1" - it's miles easier to bend than to stretch. Brace your bench in some way against a wall you intend to plane on it. Most traditional designs were ideal for times when everything including huge sections of timber were worked entirely by hand (that's why they're heavy and low) - for 99% of us 99% of the time the bulk isn't necessary ............ nice to have, but not necessary.


----------



## worker (31 Jan 2022)

I'll be working with hand tools. I don't have a sketch at the moment, just jotting down interesting ideas and links I can use. 

To give a sense of where I'm heading, my objective is to have something with the portability of  and the functionality of Knockdown English Workbench | Popular Woodworking

@Phil Pascoe - could you explain what you mean by "stretching a 2" x 1" - it's miles easier to bend than to stretch"?


----------



## Molynoox (31 Jan 2022)

If hand tools then I feel that big legs could be a good upgrade, then you can chisel over the top of one of the legs to get the needed stiffness for effective energy return. Depends how serious you are i suppose, you don't NEED mega stiffness, but it helps 
Martin


----------



## Jameshow (31 Jan 2022)

Unless regular knockdown portability is essential I would go for the second workbench much more robust and will not be outgrown so quickly.


----------

